# So excited!!!!



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

I just put a deposit down on the most adorable little buckling! He was born November 9th so I won't be able to get him 'til next month but I'm still really excited. :stars::leap::stars:

His mom is:
Viking's FB Hearts and Roses +VV+ 85

Sire: TX Twincreek Sem Flashback *B*S VEE 88
SS: Lost Valley TB Seminole *S
SD: GCH/MCH Twinccreek Madambutterfly 2*D VG
Dam: TX Twincreek Hearts on Fire VEEV 87
DS: Lost Valley TB Seminole *S
DD: TX Twincreek Starfire *D

His dad is:
Rosasharn's SP Batman *S *B

Sire: ARMCH Rosasharn's Sapporo +*S_++*B 91 EEE
SS: Doe-Sy-Doe's FS Storm Warning
SD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Unagi 4*D E
Dam: ARMCH Rosasharn's TL Arwen 8*D EE @M VEEE 90
SS: ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L +*S E
SD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Elfin 7*D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Photos!!!!! Sounds amazing!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Here's the picture of him that's on the breeder's website.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Even though it's still about 3 weeks until I get him, does anyone have any name suggestions???


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness! He is beautiful!

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Did you name him yet? What about Rocky? He looks like Rocky Road. lol I just named my two ND bucklins Jack and Jeffery.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

No, I haven't named him yet. Rocky Road is cute! Rocky is the name of one of our dogs though.... onder: My mom suggested Peter Cottontail. It's just so hard to decide on a name! I think girls are so much easier to name.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I just looked at that website , lolol.
Isnt that a buckling from SLR I think is the farm name ?
Excuse me if I got that wrong...
Either way , he is gorgeous !! 
How exciting for you  
The time will go by fast and before you know it , he will be home  , But its never fast enough 
Congrats !!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Adorable! And nice pedigree! :thumb: Congrats!


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love having a theme when I name our goats. Since his sire is Batman you could go with Robin, Gotham, Chaos, Dark Knight, Nightwing..etc
Just a thought. 
Congratulations on your new buckling!! He is beautiful!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! He's a cutie patootie


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I dunno... he looks like an Amadeus to me.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> I dunno... he looks like an Amadeus to me.


As in Amadeus Mozart or something else?
It's actually ironic that you said that since I was sort of thinking something musical. 
One of the problems that I'm having trying to think of a name is that I tend to give most of the goats a nickname. For example, one of my ideas was Casper. Since my wether is Jasper I thought that they would be pretty cute together but I know I would end up calling the poor guy "Cassie" and he deserves better than that. :GAAH: Maybe I should give him a girly name. onder: Maybe not such a good idea... he would probably seek revenge and my girls would have all boys.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Goat Luvr said:


> As in Amadeus Mozart or something else?
> It's actually ironic that you said that since I was sort of thinking something musical.
> One of the problems that I'm having trying to think of a name is that I tend to give most of the goats a nickname. For example, one of my ideas was Casper. Since my wether is Jasper I thought that they would be pretty cute together but I know I would end up calling the poor guy "Cassie" and he deserves better than that. :GAAH: Maybe I should give him a girly name. onder: Maybe not such a good idea... he would probably seek revenge and my girls would have all boys.


Yes, as in Mozart. If he's easy-going, you could call him Mosey.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Name ideas: 
Big Red 
Rebel's flag 
Reese's cup 
cajeta ( Ca-heh-ta, [its goat milk caramel]) 
Jasper 
Teddy 
Congrats hes a Cutie


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like Amadeus as well!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

onder:
So... I think the choices are Rebel's Flag (or something similar), Reese's Cup (or some other candy), Amadeus/Mozart, or DragonFire. Well DragonFire probably won't be it but there's just something about that one that makes me consider it. 
If anyone has any other suggestions though feel free to post them as it is still just under 2 weeks til I get him.
:cheers:


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

He's a cutie, that's for certain


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

He looks just like my wether John Todd, yes that's right I named a goat John Todd, I call him JT


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

My Mom says Buckly after a m(i think she said his name is peter buckly?)


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

He looks just like a buck we had named friar tuck


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Ok now I'm thinking either Bambi or Snickers. I'm leaning more towards Snickers I think... I guess we'll see if I happen to think of anything else between now and the time I get him. He's ready to be weaned next Wednesday but it won't be until at least next weekend before he'll be picked up. I can't wait!


----------



## Goatieberries (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats! He is cute.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

He looks like a Snickers to me. He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

He's here!!! On the papers his name will be Viking's BM Flashback Two. I will be calling him Snickers.  Here are some pictures of him from today. The head in the second picture is his wether buddy, Jasper. I LOVE this little goat. 









This stick tastes good!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

He is beautiful!! I love his coloring!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He's gorgeous , what beautiful coloring too 
Congrats !!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Cute cute!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

So I'm going to be sending in his registration papers within the next couple of days. On the application for name choice the breeder put down "Viking's BM Flashback Two". Is there a problem with me removing the "Two" from the name before I send in the application? Personally, I would prefer his name to be numberless but obviously I'll keep it the way it is if it really shouldn't be changed.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would think so....I wouldnt do it until your sure its OK ..
What the breeder names the goat is what it should show on the paperwork...but you can obviously call him whatever you want , lol.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

My concern with taking off the Two would be that there might already be a goat by that name and the Two was added to differentiate between him and the original. Since he's not registered, you might be able to get the breeder to let you change it altogether but I wouldn't change anything without the breeder's permission.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

onder: I guess I'll keep it the way it is. I'll just try to ignore the "two" whenever I look at his papers. Thanks y'all.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Shotzy11 said:


> I love having a theme when I name our goats. Since his sire is Batman you could go with Robin, Gotham, Chaos, Dark Knight, Nightwing..etc
> Just a thought.
> Congratulations on your new buckling!! He is beautiful!!


Or... Joker, Bane, 2 face (Harvey Dent)


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

He is a gorgeous buckling and I love his nickname, I may have to use that one if I can't come up with something.


----------

